# They do exist!



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow, this was a very short grocery run. I don't usually mind those but it was literally down the street. Got the usual "I'll tip you in the app." Chalked it up to "live and learn," got on with my night, and saw this when I came home


----------



## Amyfromca (Mar 29, 2019)

I had a $3.44 dollar payout on a fare that tipped me $6 cash after asking if I'd prefer cash or in app. WIN.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Good paxes are out there, just gotta wade through the muck for a bit ?


----------

